

Real-time browser market share from chartbeat - jehiah
http://percentoftheinternet.com/

======
Hovertruck
You can also check out <http://chartbeat.com/labs/totaltotal/> for a more
complete view of the numbers (I'd recommend zooming out a bit).

If anyone has questions or anything, feel free to ask.

~~~
Hovertruck
Also for anyone who cares, the source is available on Github:
<https://github.com/chartbeat/percentoftheinternet>

------
shtylman
Some improvements:

\- show the percentages on the main page under the browser icon

\- on the browser page show a breakdown by version

